# My soon to be mine Nigerian dwarf buckling, Nash!



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

The breeder sent me pictures! My first of many to come! He's from A2Z Acres.




































He's the one on top of the bucket.
Such a cutie! I'm so excited!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

He's adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous congrats.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Bebop said:


> My first of many to come!


 :wahoo:  :clap: :hi5:
Congrats, and have lots of fun when he's home! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy!! Betcha you can't wait til he's home


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous!! Congrats  When do you get to pick him up?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  Cute little guy


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really can't wait! 
I'm picking him up around April/May when my husband comes home and we go see his family!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwwww hes sooooo cute jessica!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------

